
Webpack is your Achilles' heel - jhabdas
https://medium.com/@jhabdas/webpack-is-your-achilles-heel-d3cd80821a4f
======
jhabdas
here's the code for the broken link at the bottom:
[https://git.habd.as/jhabdas/fetch-inject](https://git.habd.as/jhabdas/fetch-
inject)

after medium removed commenting I don't place any stock at all in it as I'm
acutely aware of it's tragedy it will take in the annals of webfail

